# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  ميمي وقرار القبول في المدرسه

## عفاف الهدى

قرار توسيع قبول الأطفال في المرحلة الأبتدائية بين مؤيد وبين رافض
بين من هو مسرور وبين منهو منزعج من القرار  :huh: 



جاهله تحط الخوخ وخضار في الصينية


ولد قاعد يطلع من النافذه نافذه قديمه لأن بيتهم قديم


بنيه حاطه اياديها على بوزها لازقة اياديها و تدعي الله



بنات توأم


بنية تاكل فراوله


هادي كانت اجوبة ميمي الي صارت تنقبل الحين في المدرسه 
بس امها مو راضية اتوديها
ميمي تبي اتروحي المدرسه لو الروضه؟

المدرسه 
ليش ؟
ما امبا اروح الروضه رحت مليون نادي
نادي صيفي ونادي صيفي وروضه وحده لا ولاروضه كلهم نادي

انزين والحين؟
باروح المدرسه ما امبى الروضه// بأسلوب مو حلو في حق الروضه :toung: 
ماعندش شنطه؟
للمدرسه عندي شنطه حق عيد ميلادي اني واختي اشترى عمي فؤاد شنطه للمدرسه
يمكن اتصيري كسلانه؟
ما باصير كسلانه 
ليش؟ شكلها واثقة :huh: 
بس
ميمي يمكن اذا رحتي الروضه اتصيري اشطر وحده؟
ما امبى اروح الروضه

الروضه فيها العاب؟
ادري
عندي العاب والمدرسه مافيه العاب 
الروضه يروحوا رحلات المدرسه مايودوا كل دراسه وفيها مقصم يشتروا منه وخلاص
بينما اني اكتب هي اتقول يلا عمتي خلينا انكمل 

وش ناوية اتسوي في المدرسه؟
اسمع الدرس اذا قالت المعلمه لاحد يسولف ماباسولف
واذا قالت ما احد يضحك ما بضحك
في واجبات في المدرسه؟
يعني ترجعي البيت واتحلي الواجب عادي اني امبى الواجب حتى روضتي يعطونا واجب 
في البيت وروضتنا الي يضحك واحنا نقرأ القرآن المعلمة اتعصب
وديك المرة صرت شاطره عطتني المعلمة نجمه في ايدي 

انزين اذا رحتي المدرسة وشي بتصيحي امبى عمتي وامي ؟.
لا ما باصيح لويه اصيح مو زي الجهال

بتاخذي خرجية؟
ايه خرجيه عشان اشتري من هناك
اريالين غير بس اخر يوم عطتني امي 5 
في المدرسه ريالين ثلاثه كديه



 

امي تمبى اتوديني الروضه وابويي يمبى يوديني المدرسه
وقولوا للماما اتوديني المدرسه ومع السلامه باي  :toung:

----------


## نبراس،،،

مقابله حلوه تنبض بعفويه وبساطة الاطفال 
الله يخلييهاا وان شاء الله التفوق 
والتميز من نصيبهاا 
تحياتي لكما دتم بخيير

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

انا معها 
وديها المدرسة
اصلا الجهال الحين من يتكلمو عدل ويفهموا
يبالهم الروضة سنة وحدة بس وبعدين المدرسة على طول
هذي دول الغرب عيالهم من خمس في المدارس
يالله اتمنى تروح المدرسه وتصير شطورة ولاتضل اول سنة تقارن بين المدرسة والروضة

----------


## دموع الوحدة

** 
*يااااااااقلبي ميمي تجنننننننننننننننن*
*عفاف*
*بوسيها عنننننني 5 بوسااات*
*واحضنيها عشر مراااات*
*وعضي خدودها يذبحووووووووووووووووووووا*
*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*ماشاء الله*
*اني اقووول يودوها المدرسة << من طلب رايش*
*لان اول ابتدائي* 
*يعلموهم الحروف*
*والارقام*
*والاشياء الاساسية*
*وهيك* 
*يعني*
 :rolleyes: 
*اخوي درس سنتين في الروضة*
*بعدين راح اول ابتدائي*
*مستمل !! << حلفي* 
*نفس اللي درسه في الروضة*
*حتى نفس سور القرآن !!*
 :weird: 
*وبعدين*
*اني دفعتي* 
*بنات واجد مو رايحين الروضة*
*هذاكم فالحييين زيي واكثر بعد << اهم شيء زيش*
*حراام تروحوا عليها السنة*
*ناس يتحسروا على هالسنة* 
*تجي لش وحدة مثلا جايبينها في ربيع الاول*
*وهم ياخذوا لصفر قهرررر* 
*يعني اني صديقاتي الحين اكثرهم*
*اكبر مني بـ 10 او 9 او 8 او ... شهور << جاهله* 
*لان اكثرهم تروح عليهم السنة ولا يقبلوهم* 
*فحرام هي تروح عليها السنة وهم يقبلوها* 
*صديقتي كانت بترووح عليها السنة*
*قامت امها دارت تركيا وتاروت وسنابس*
*وودتها بعدين الربيعية وبيتهم في تركيا !!*
*بس اول ابتدائي* 
*بعدين نقلتها علشان لا تروح عليها السنة*
*حرام تخلوا ميمي تروح عليها السنة* 
*وبعدين ميمي طالبة مجتهدة واني اشهد << كف*
*عفاف* 
*غناتي بعد اذا بغيتوا تودووها*
*ودوها تركيا مو المبنى اللي ورى سبايسي* 
*الثاني اللي قريب من تركيا الصناعية وقريب من المتوسطة العاشرة*
*علشان تصير وياي في نفس المبنى* 
*يمكن يووم من الايام*
*وانا طالعه*
*اشووف بنات ابتدائي*
*المحها لووووووول << حلفي وشو دخلش في البنية وين بيودوها*
*اما عفاف لو اشوفها كان ارووح ليها واسلم عليها واحبها واحضنها*
*واعض خدوها* 
*واقوول ليها سلمي على عمتش وااااااااااااجد << تحلم بقووة*
*كاني فتحتها سوالف << كف*  
*سلمي عليها وتسلمي على المقابلة :)*
 
*دموعهـ*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> مقابله حلوه تنبض بعفويه وبساطة الاطفال 
> الله يخلييهاا وان شاء الله التفوق 
> والتميز من نصيبهاا 
> تحياتي لكما دتم بخيير



مشكور اخوي نبراس 

ويعطيك العافية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> انا معها 
> وديها المدرسة
> اصلا الجهال الحين من يتكلمو عدل ويفهموا
> يبالهم الروضة سنة وحدة بس وبعدين المدرسة على طول
> هذي دول الغرب عيالهم من خمس في المدارس
> يالله اتمنى تروح المدرسه وتصير شطورة ولاتضل اول سنة تقارن بين المدرسة والروضة



واني معاش بعد
وبعدين داكي قالت اني رحت كم نادي صيفي 
وتعرف الحروف وتحفظ قرآن ونشيد
يعني ماخذه عالجو والوضع
المدرسه افضل 
مشكوره عالمرور وابداء رأيك

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

هههههههه 
ميميووه في شبكه الناصره 
هههههه
ودوها المدرسه احسن 
لانها تعرف تقرأ يعني خلاص 
هههههه
بس تصلح للمقابلات هداره 
(فيلسوفة زمانها )
مشكوره عمتي ع الموضوع الحلوو
بانتظار جديدكـ 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## طفلة تحت المطر

مآآشاء الله 

صرآآحه عمتي خوش مقآآبله 

شكلهآآ بتطلع على ختهآآ 

بس تودوهآآ المدرسه أحسن ويش نآآقصهآآ تودوهآآ الروضه وهي تعرف كل شي ..

المهم ليش مرت عمي مآآ تبي توديهآآ المدرسه ؟؟

***

تحيتيـ..

----------


## آهات حنونه

*انشاء الله امها ترضى...حرام طسر الخواطر يهز بلدان...*

*ياقلبي تدنننن..الله يحفظها الكم وموفقه في حياتها انشاء الله*

*بنتي ادا ظل القرار مثل ماهو السنه الجايه تنقبل في المدرسه وهدكي طااايره من الفرحه احسها نفس الاسلوب هههه*

*موفقين والله يهدي الام وتقبل...الروضه فقط اشكاليات مدام يعرفون كل شئ*

*لاضيعون سنه من عمرها وتروح الروضه وهي بتكون مكسور خاطرها...*

*تقبلي مرووري,,اول مره ادخل القسم شدني الموضوع من لما شفت ردك في قسم الأخبار...*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> هههههههه 
> ميميووه في شبكه الناصره 
> هههههه
> اي والله في الشبكة
> ودوها المدرسه احسن 
> لانها تعرف تقرأ يعني خلاص 
> هههههه
> بس تصلح للمقابلات هداره 
> (فيلسوفة زمانها )
> ...



اتمنى امها اتسجلها اليوم
ومشكوره حبيبتي عالمرور 
وعقبال اخوش بعد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> مآآشاء الله 
> 
> صرآآحه عمتي خوش مقآآبله 
> اصلح معدة برامج يعني .. 
> شكلهآآ بتطلع على ختهآآ  
> بس تودوهآآ المدرسه أحسن ويش نآآقصهآآ تودوهآآ الروضه وهي تعرف كل شي ..
> 
> 
> المهم ليش مرت عمي مآآ تبي توديهآآ المدرسه ؟؟ 
> ...



تسلمي حبيبتي عالمرور 
والمدرسه افضل اليها

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> *انشاء الله امها ترضى...حرام كسر الخواطر يهز بلدان...*
> 
> *ياقلبي تدنننن..الله يحفظها الكم وموفقه في حياتها انشاء الله*
> *ان شاء الله * 
> 
> *بنتي ادا ظل القرار مثل ماهو السنه الجايه تنقبل في المدرسه وهدكي طااايره من الفرحه احسها نفس الاسلوب هههه*
> 
> *موفقين والله يهدي الام وتقبل...الروضه فقط اشكاليات مدام يعرفون كل شئ*
> 
> ...



 
تسلمي حبيبتي
واليوم سيظهر الحق 
بتسجلها والا لا

----------


## فرح

هـــــــــــدى
كتير حبووووبه ماشاء الله عليها اهم شي انها عندها رغبه في الدراااااسه 
وهم باستطاعتها انها تمسك القلم وتكتب قصدي عضلاتها تساعدها  :atkal: 
لان هذا هو المطلوب ....
يللاان شاء الله الوالده تقتنع ويتم تسجيلك بس هااا لاتنسين 
هديتي هههههه  :toung: لان انا قنعتهالك  :deh:  :deh: خخخخخخ
ربي يوفقها ان شاء الله وتبلغووون فيها  :bigsmile: 
دمتم بخيييير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> هـــــــــــدى
> حبيبتي ام حمزة
> كتير حبووووبه ماشاء الله عليها اهم شي انها عندها رغبه في الدراااااسه 
> اوه ...رغبة وبس ..الا شغف 
> وهم باستطاعتها انها تمسك القلم وتكتب قصدي عضلاتها تساعدها 
> لان هذا هو المطلوب ....
> اي شكلش متأثره بقسمش امزح
> اي والله تعرف تمسك القلم وتكتب وتقرأ وتلون بعد 
> تراها من طالباتنا في الدوره الصيفية ومجتهدة كمان
> ...



مشكوره حبيبتي عالمرور 
اقتنعت امها .........بس مو اقتناع قوي ..سلمت امرها وقالت بتسجلها خلاص
بعد ما قرأت تعليقاتكم هني اتحمست شوي 

الله يوفق ميميوه وكل الأطفال يا رب

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*

*إذآ كنتو حآإسين إنهآ تنفع للمدرسه وتقدر تتحمل الدرآإسه وتكون متميزه* 

*لآيضيعو عليهآ سنه :)*

*وتسلمي عفآإف على الطرح ،*

*وإن شآإء الله يحققو آمنيتهآ وتدخل المدرسه ..{*

*ربي يعطيش آلف عآإفيه ..*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآإتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكوره حبيبتي ملامح
يعطيش العافية عالمرور
شرينا اليها مساكات وشرايط
هاهاهاها
الله يوفقها 
والله تنفع للمدرسه بس امها متحسرة ماودتها الروضه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تم تسجيل ميمي وتم شراء الشنطة والمريول
واليوم تمهيدي 
والحين باروح معاها المدرسه 
والله يستر منها 
ويوفقها يا رب
اتصدقوا مقابلتنا هني مع ميمي جابت اثرها مع امها 
ووافقت عالتسجيل 
مشكورين ورحم الله والديكم

----------


## سر النجاة

أهلين أختي عفاف 
بصراحة شدني الموضوع وحبيت استفسر
مبمي كم عمرها بالضبط .... يعني من مواليد أي شهر؟
ويش سالفة القرار الي تتكلموا عنه>>>>>>>>بصراحة ابغى اطمن على مستقبل ولدي

الله يخلي ميمي ليكم إن شاء الله 
ما شاء الله عليها متحمسة للدراسة

----------


## ملكة سبأ

ياعمري عليها  العسوله 
ودوهاااااااااااااا

الله يوفقها يارب ويخليها لكم

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*سجلوها اخيرا*

*خلاص ها* 
*اول يوم تصوريها بالشنطة والمريوول*
*والجزمة بعد*
*نستنى صورتها << الله يخليها يارب*

*دموعهـ*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> أهلين أختي عفاف 
> اهلا خيو
> بصراحة شدني الموضوع وحبيت استفسر
> اتفضلي
> مبمي كم عمرها بالضبط .... يعني من مواليد أي شهر؟
> 1 صفر
> ويش سالفة القرار الي تتكلموا عنه>>>>>>>>بصراحة ابغى اطمن على مستقبل ولدي
> لما اتأجلت الدراسه ..انفتح باب القبول لأطفال المقبلين على الصف الأول 
> زادوا الأعمار كدا شهر من ضمن الزياده صارت ميمي تنقبل 
> ...



اي متحمسه واجد بعد
مشكوره عالمرور غناتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> ياعمري عليها العسوله 
> ودوهاااااااااااااا
> اي وديناها اخيرا اتحقق حلمها
> 
> الله يوفقها يارب ويخليها لكم



مشكوره غناتي على احلى دعوه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> *سجلوها اخيرا*
> *اي اتسجلت يوم الاثنين خلاص*
> 
> *خلاص ها* 
> *اول يوم تصوريها بالشنطة والمريوول*
> *والجزمة بعد*
> *صورتها يوم التمهيد ..لأن اول يوم ما راح اشوفها* 
> *اتحولنا عنهم*
> *نستنى صورتها << الله يخليها يارب*
> ...



 مشكوره حبيبتي على متابعة الموضوع
والله يوفقش وتتخرجي باحلى نسبة تتمنيها

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هادي صورة ميمي في يوم التمهيد 
اشترت اليها من المقصم على قولتها 
وصورتها في احدى زوايا المدرسه
بالتوفيق ميمي سنة دراسية

----------


## ward roza <3

انا معاها تدخلوها المدرسة 

بوسيها وقولي لها ان شاء الله تصيري شاطرة 

ونبي مقابلة اجمل 

تم التقييم عمتي

----------


## ward roza <3

ميمي بأي مدرسة عفاف 

ردي علي بسرعة

----------


## ward roza <3

كأنها بمدرسة البحاري لو اني غلطانه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> انا معاها تدخلوها المدرسة 
> 
> بوسيها وقولي لها ان شاء الله تصيري شاطرة 
> 
> ونبي مقابلة اجمل 
> 
> تم التقييم عمتي



يعطيش العافية 
واتسجلت وبكره عالدوام ان شاء الله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> ميمي بأي مدرسة عفاف 
> 
> ردي علي بسرعة



هلا غناتي 
ميمي في ابتدائية سنابس الأولى

----------


## سر النجاة

الله يوفقها إن شاء الله 
أني ولدي مواليد شهر ربيع ثاني والسنه وديته تمهيدي  وقاعده احاتي الجايه 
يمكن ما يقبلوه في المدرسة واني ابغى اوديه 
والله تفاءلت يوم شفت موضوعش 
دعواتكم بس لولدي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يوفق ولدش 
ان شاء الله ما اتروح عليه اسنين 

مشكوره عالمرور

----------

